# My little toy



## kemo (Jul 18, 2010)

I dono how many others here are into R/C, but I figured I'd share the one I love most. It's a HPI Baja stomper


----------



## KayakSteve (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not, but that looks nice.


----------



## kemo (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally have posting pics figured out with this particular forum software!







It rips pretty hard. It came stock with a 23cc engine, I put a big bore kit to bring it up to 27cc since it's 4wd. The polished pipe was a steal on ebay from DDM (daves discount motors) at about 100 bucks... that thing really woke it up.


----------

